# Case 1370 Transmission



## Edwin (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a White/Orange (approx 1976??) Case 1370 Powershift. With transmission shifting problems. I thought it was just linkage and still do. Some time ago it would not go into Park, so that was disengaged at the linkage under the cab on right hand side. 
Recently mounted a front end loader and something seemed to happen that the gears were locked and could not get it into neutral. It still started (in gear with clutch in) and the Power-shift worked properly. I monkeyed with the shifting linkage at the transmission (tapping gently with a hammer). I could not get the tractor to sit and "stay" in neutral. It would sit and idle and then slowly start to move. I did take it for a drive and it shifted 1-4 and all Power-shift gears - wonderful, I thought. Still would not idle in neutral. Not safe so I monkeyed with the linkage on that shaft, and now it will not even turn over. Seems like I have got it so the neutral safety switch is now activated? Wondering if anyone knows where the neutral safety switch is so I could bypass it to get it running and see if I can shift it once engine is on? Also any other helpful suggestions. 
Edwin.


----------

